# Betta doesn't react to mirror?



## YourBoyCameron (Nov 16, 2012)

My Betta fish never puffs up, or does anything like that, the only time I have seen him do that, is when I added in a ghost shrimp, he puffed up and killed it.

I heard a mirror is good exercise for him.
So I got him a little mirror from the dollarstore, and when I put it outside the tank and he's looking at it, he doesn't do anything!

Should I put the mirror inside the aquarium?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

No need to put the mirror in the aquarium. I actually recommend against that as you don't know what sort of glues and such might be on the mirror that could pollute your water. 

Some fish just don't react to things. Each fish is different and has their own personality. As long as you have clean, warm water, and he is eating and otherwise acting healthy I wouldn't worry about it. Flaring just isn't his thing.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with kytkattin. All bettas are different. My old VT Lakitu liked blowing up when I pointed at him with a dark colored pen, then we changed it to when he was pointed at with a human finger and this helped him interact more with people 
Bettas like to watch and observe. If he's not already, put him in a busy room where there is a lot going on. Kitchens and living rooms are great. I keep my 2 fish on my desk in the living room. I spend like 70% of my day here and more when I'm in school. 

What is the temperature of your tank? I find colder bettas tend to preserve their energy for keeping warm.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Some of mine react to a mirror, some don't.. some react to another fish, some don't lol.. it can take some fish a bit longer to gain confidence enough to flare at his reflection, so I wouldn't worry too much, especially if he is still a bit new. Just means he is a bit more timid and possibly laid back. He should start flaring as he gets older.. just offer the mirror on a regular basis and see how he does in time.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I have seven and only three really react to a mirror. The others just look at it for a few seconds and then look at me or swim away. My tanks are divided with black mesh that they can somewhat see through and in the beginning some of them flared, but they got used to each other and now give no reaction.


----------

